# Engaged



## Romans922 (Jun 11, 2005)

I got engaged to Dena on May 19th.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I got engaged to Dena on May 19th.



Congratulations. May the Lord bless you in this time, preparing your heart (as well as your fiance's) for the privileges and responsibilities of marriage.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



 Congrats and God bless!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you! 

What exciting news.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool. Marriage is the greatest. You get to have kids if God gives them and then you get to be Grandparents. What a journey. Plus you get to be in love.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats! It's an amazing journey that allows you to see God in your life. This I have learned without a doubt!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 12, 2005)

WHOOOOO!!! Congratulations to the both of you! And may the Lord bless.


----------



## default (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations guys! Remember, Marriage takes THREE!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats Andrew, that's awesome!


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------

